

With Bottle-Fillers in Mind, The Water Fountain Evolves - mitmads
http://m.us.wsj.com/articles/a/SB10001424127887324034804578348813425676382?mg=reno64-wsj

======
mitmads
Whenever I used water fountains I thought the they called for better designs.

